# CONTACT DERMATITIS; a CAF Medical Disqualification for Primary Res enrollment?



## JOHNNYBLACK (6 Sep 2015)

Good Day, 

I apologize in advance if this was discussed elsewhere, I have spent a great deal of time using key words and searching the forums but cannot source an answer. I understand that this forum cannot provide medical advice, but I am seeking an answer whether it be accurate, opinionated or not, to help me find an end to this question. 

I have been previously enrolled with the CAF as an infanteer and did not experience any difficulties in the recruiting process. I released under a 4(c) when I had family emergencies arise and a job opportunity that took me afar. Now that everything has stabilized, I am looking to return and re-applying as a different trade, ACISS. 

In my current civilian job I have been exposed to some caustic materials which are highly aggregate and agitative (wet portland cement). This caused me to experience contact dermatitis for the first time (a rash-like outbreak on exposed parts that mimics eczema or an allergic reaction). I sought medical attention after a couple weeks and received some basic corticosteroid creams in minor doses and overcame the outbreaks, which have not reoccurred since I've been better about wearing PPE. 

Again, I know this isn't a place for medical advice but my question is less of the advice of my medical situation and more for an answer from anyone who knows if there is evidence of contact dermatitis creating ineligibility for recruits and hires in the Canadian Armed Forces primary reserve? I have seen US military standards exclude members for chronic contact dermatitis, and although mine is a first and only time incident, I am worried that this will cause a barrier in my application process as it has already caused my completed file to sit at the Regional Medical Officer (RMO) for 60 days awaiting results. 

I have no intentions of letting this hinder my goal to re-enroll and continue serving Canada, however I would just like to hear back from others who may have experience in this as it may help me prepare any medical appointments with civilian doctors or retrieve personal medical information before receiving a possible letter of rejection prompting me for re-evaluation prior to enrollment. I would just like to stay ahead of the process and eliminate as much time as possible by knowing what I can expect from others experience in this area. 

I will be calling the medical tech shortly to hear his opinion as well, however I have been constantly told that the forces does not discriminate based on medical conditions... but there must be limitations in the event of possible deployment or exposure to aggressive environments and substances/chemicals. 

Thank you for your time in reading and regarding my topic. 
Regards 
JB


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Sep 2015)

Contact dermatitis is a self limiting condition. Remove the offending agent - relieve the irritation.


----------



## JOHNNYBLACK (9 Sep 2015)

Good Evening,

Thank you for the prompt help; I was under the same impression that it wasn't as severe as would be a medical barrier that disables mission efficiency. I searched further into this myself and have found a chart from the CAF that categorizes medical complications in a red, yellow, green schematic and mine falls into a green category with all re-occurrence percentages, so it's looking optimistic. I guess the file is just taking longer than expected at the RMO as they must be busy.

Thank you once again, 
JB


----------

